# وريث القيسين ... لك شكر خاص من إدارة الملتقى



## مهاجر (17 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ وريث القيسين

لك شكر خاص من إدارة الملتقى على جهدك في القسم الجديد ... هندسة النظم الزراعية

ونشد على يدك لتكملة المشوار

عن إدارة الملتقى

أخوك
ابو محمد


----------



## وريث القيسين (17 مارس 2011)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الأخ وريث القيسين
> 
> ...


 

إن تكلّم الملك .. فالجميعُ يلتزمُ الصمت " وأن لا كلام بعده "


" وسام سيُعلّق على صدري حتى يدفنه التراب "




... وريثكـ


----------



## محمـ ـد (18 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أخي الكريم أنت تستحق أكثر من هذا , و نحن بإنتظار مواضيعك في الهندسة الزراعية ...
كنت أريد أن أقترح عليك أن تنشأ موضوع جديد للتعريف بهذه الهندسة و بأي الجوانب تهتم و ما هي فروعها , و معلومات تكون عامة ........لكنك ما شاء الله سبقتني بموضوعك الجميل للتعريف بالهندسة الزراعية 
بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء .
أخوكم محمد​


----------



## وريث القيسين (18 مارس 2011)

التادفي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أخي الكريم أنت تستحق أكثر من هذا , و نحن بإنتظار مواضيعك في الهندسة الزراعية ...
> كنت أريد أن أقترح عليك أن تنشأ موضوع جديد للتعريف بهذه الهندسة و بأي الجوانب تهتم و ما هي فروعها , و معلومات تكون عامة ........لكنك ما شاء الله سبقتني بموضوعك الجميل للتعريف بالهندسة الزراعية
> ...


 

وسامٌ آخر سيعلّق على صدري


وبإذن الله من نكون السباقون للخير


وجزاكم الله كل خير



أسعدني مرورك والله ياأخي الفاضل




... وريثكـ


----------



## عاشقة تراب الأقصى (25 مارس 2011)

بوركت جهودك أخي م. وريث القيسين ....
أسأل الله أن يجعل جهدكم في ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامة
اللهم آمين


----------



## Abo Fares (27 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً أخي الكريم، جهد كبير تستحق عليه كل تقدير..

أذكر أن الكثيرين من الأعضاء نادوا بفتح قسم مشابه، وأقسام أخرى كالهندسة الغذائية مثلاً وغيرها... وهاهي الأقسام تفتح، بالأمس قسم هندسة التقانات الحيوية بجهود أختنا المشرفة ربيع عاطر،واليوم هذا القسم بجهودكم.. والأقسام الجديدة المفيدة ستتوالى بإذن الله.. 

جميع ذلك يتطلب شكركم أولاً وشكر الإدارة ثانياً لتعاونها المُجد...... والعمل أولاً وثانياً وأخيراً لتطوير القسم واستمراره.. 

خالص التحيـــات..


----------



## وريث القيسين (27 مارس 2011)

أبو الحلول قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً أخي الكريم، جهد كبير تستحق عليه كل تقدير..
> 
> أذكر أن الكثيرين من الأعضاء نادوا بفتح قسم مشابه، وأقسام أخرى كالهندسة الغذائية مثلاً وغيرها... وهاهي الأقسام تفتح، بالأمس قسم هندسة التقانات الحيوية بجهود أختنا المشرفة ربيع عاطر،واليوم هذا القسم بجهودكم.. والأقسام الجديدة المفيدة ستتوالى بإذن الله..
> 
> ...


 
وما أجملها من زيارة

وسبحان من من جمّلَ خُلُقك

وإنّ الإدارة لتستحق الشكر أولاً وثانياً وثالثاً و ........... .

كلمات أخي اعتزُّ فيها

فكن هُنا دوماً !!

بوركتم ..





... وريثكـ


----------



## م عامر (6 أبريل 2011)

أخي الطيب الكريم وريث القيسين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالرغم من قصر المدة لإنتسابك إلى الملتقى ولكن تميزك ومواضيعك وطريقتك الطيبة أكسبتك الكثير من الأخوة والأحبة

تحياتي وتقديري لجهدك الطيب في هذا القسم الجديد وبإنتظار المزيد منك
وننتظر عودتك ومواضيعك النافعة في الملتقى العام​


----------



## وريث القيسين (7 أبريل 2011)

م عامر قال:


> أخي الطيب الكريم وريث القيسين​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

م.عامر أهلاً بكـ كثيراً


وجزاك الله كل خير

شهادة أعتز فيها 

..

الملتقى العام إنّني معكم وأتابع مواضيعكم الجميلة والردود الأجمل والنافعة



" شكل رسايلي أزعجتك :7: "

... وريثكـ


----------



## العقاب الهرم (8 نوفمبر 2011)

نسال المولى ان يجعل ماتقدم فى صحيفة يمينك
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## وريث القيسين (17 نوفمبر 2011)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> نسال المولى ان يجعل ماتقدم فى صحيفة يمينك
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله




تأخرتُ عليك كثيراً ولكنّني لم أجد أفضلُ من دعوتك إلاّ أن أقول كما قالت لك الملائكة :
ولك بالمثلِ




... وريثكـ


----------

